# Black Astrex doe growing up



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

This little lady is now 4 weeks old, wonderfully nice big size and her coat is lovely.......


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

They are very interesting looking mice. Are they standardised in the UK, and if yes are these show type?

I have to admit I've never seen one in the flesh and know very little about them.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

It got its standard in 1936 but I've not seen any exhibited this year but then I have only been to 4 shows :lol:

I've managed to produce them in darker colours as my originals were (and still are) all dove / lilacs but I have some blacks and blues coming along and I'm also working on astrex himalayans which should be nice all the while aiming to improove type as I go


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Shes gorgeous and sure is a big girl!

And good luck with the himi astrex, now they sound lush!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

She's hooge!  Loving the coat too


----------

